# Drama - Geesh!



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I joined this forum to share, discuss and to learn about woodworking and in the process I have made some good friends. Here lately it has developed a "high school click" mentality. The "he said, she said, finger pointing and putting people down" has become a ramped infection into what I initially perceived to be an informative and friendly environment. I would like to ask that we ALL adopt the philosophy of "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all". Please don't ruin this for me and for everybody else by continuing with the drama and bad mouthing of others.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm with you buddy my steam is all out and I plan to be be a good old boy from now on.
Great thread.
Thanks


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

If you stay on long enough you'll see it's just a part of the community. Best advice is to ignore what you don't like or agree with and pitch in on topics you do like.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Way to go. I agree 100%.
Chuck


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

We are one big family here and our ties are deeper than our passion for woodworking.

We may quarrel and squabble, console and comfort, point fingers and accuse, but short of blood shed, at the end of the day we must come to a reckoning with what we have contributed to our brothers and sisters. If it was positive, sleep well. If it was unconstructive, then put right the wrongs before it can't be reversed.

There will be wars and rumors of war in our world until the simplicity of "Love Your Neighbors" is embraced.

Our Mothers would not have been pleased with what took place here recently, until we resolve our differences and man up and do the right thing, it's difficult to move on.

Peace, love and understanding is the order of the day. Live it, please.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## Enoelf (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree completely, although I have to say I have not seen, or read, any particularly inflammatory posts, or comments on any of the projects that I have visited.
This community, without a doubt, seems to be one of genuinely interested participants with a goal of increasing the overall knowledge and confidence of its members.
That is the biggest reason I joined. 
Thanks for your observations!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Well Said Len.
I'm glad that I missed whatever it was…


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good idea Cosmo. I tend to ignore the items I do not like, and pay attention to the ones I do like. I guess
I have finally got past the too soon old, too late smart bit for a while. Thank everyone for their good ideas
and contributions, and for sharing them with us, now I am going to go play in the shop for a while.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice writeup *Len*!

*Cozmo* - the thing is, that everything that agrees with you will read this and it'll register with them - but those that you refer to most likely won't take this seriously enough for it to make any difference - just the way of the world, the way of people…

My take on this is that I come here for the woodworking and for the niceties of people, everything else I'll just let fly by as It really will serve no purpose for me to get involved in.

Peace!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I have mentioned this before but I think it worth repeating that 100% of the time I DONT't click on an off topic thread in the Non-Shop Talk Forum I don't get exposed to the drama but every time I do click on it I am exposed.

It is amazing….try it and see if it works for you.

Maybe you need a browser update.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

*Rocky is right*. As proof, I really don't see what you are talking about. I've turned of the display of off-topic posts, and I don't often go into them. Only when I click from my email notices(that do not indicate off-topic). Every time I do, I regret it or it serves no real purpose.

@*martin & the management*: Click or no click, this might be another reminder that *allowing politics on LJ does NO GOOD, and has a HIGH propensity for causing strife* on this site. Just a thought. In addition, for folks that have turned OFF the display of OT posts, why bother with the email notifications. It seems clear to not email those either. A simple fix?  Thanks for considering this change.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Rance: How do you turn off the OT post? Been wanting to do that for a long time. I do not need the aggravation. good post


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

*To TURN OFF OT POSTS*:

Go to the pulse page
Two lines above the listings, click on *hide off-topic titles *


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't read it if it offends your sensibility.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Good point and good post Mike…. I see some folks here automatically assumed you are referring to something said in the "Off Topics" section. Knowing you like I do Mike I know you stay far away from that sort of drama and unnecessary frustration (one of the most laid back guys I know to be honest). So I know this is directed more into the project, blogs, and woodworking topics in the forums area here on LJ…. I

I had a long drawn out spill typed up to post and I finally realized it wasn't worth it. The fact is we as a majority have a incredibly supportive attitude towards one another. The sad part is there is always a few out there who feel it is their place to not play so nice, and lack the common courtesy the vast majority of us have grow accustomed to ….

Case example Clint Searl's comment *"Don't read it if it offends your sensibility."*

Yeah, that about sums it up….

Thanks for reminding us Mike there are plenty of good folks that still come here to learn, teach, and be supportive of one another.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Rocky is right. Everytime I open one of those doggone posts, and post, I get in trouble. Not worth it…


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

I try to use the "Dinner Table Rule": Don't talk politics or religion.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Like my dad used to say: "There's nothing wrong with this group that a few good killings wouldn't solve!" I think he said this in print about the local school board when I was a kid and it made the newspaper. I agree with Cosmo that we need to try harder to get along. Life is too short for all those hard feelings.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

COZMO:

I DO Undestand where you are coming from.

However. I agree with a few other Posters here. "My Mouse works just fine". If I don't care for certain Parts of the Site, I don't go there.

I probably like to look at, and take part in Different aspects of this site than you do. I imagine Others do also.

This is YOUR Opinion/Request:* I would like to ask that we ALL adopt the philosophy of "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all". Please don't ruin this for me and for everybody else by continuing with the drama and bad mouthing of others.*

With all due Respect. It's not Mine. "we *ALL*", "don't ruin this *for me *and *for everybody else*"

That's quite a …..well… I don't know what to call it. It seems to be quite explanatory on it's own.

Once again.* Non-Shop Talk COULD be a very Interesting and Fun place to visit*. The Old* "Coffee Shop"* was until a few *^$$*#^ Ruined it.

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I applaud Len's statement and I can understand Cosmo's introduction and agree with Rick's observations.

I believe that sometimes people will start a thread based on their being "ticked off" at something and they are just airing their frustration. The simple answer is to understand and make allowances for this fellow LJ at this time, but refuse to engage and feed the fire. So if personal restraint does not work for starting a questionable thread, then simply restrain yourselves from posting to it and allow it to die.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Geeze, people pay good money for tv drama. Here, it's free….and, like the pay per view type, optional. 
Along with the drama comes some of the best in woodworking lore, also optional.


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

I came across two quotable quotes that relates to this:
1. "Those who brag, boast and judge people negatively most certainly are insecure." 
2. "Deep inside a bully is a coward." They don't show their true identity in the web.
I use to enjoy facebook. Unfortunately it is a perfect environment for these characters. I deleted my facebook page.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

I TOTALLY AGREE


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

>with what took place here recently

I'm still oblivious to 'what has been going on'.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

"Can't we all… just… get along?" Rodney King


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes we can Obama or is it someone else that said that??


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I think that this applies here as elsewhere *"Do unto others as you would have them do to you!"*


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am with you Mike…and a big thank you to Rance for showing me how to turn off the off-topic posts!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Well. I guess Cosmos got rid of his Frustration simply by Posting the Original Topic. That's all He's Posted.

Good for you Cosmos! I'm sure we're all Happy For You!!!

Ya'll have a Nice day now.

Rick


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

That is all I posted because That is all I had to say.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

i always try my hardest to stay out of these contentious issues 
but here is my two cents worth

i come her for the entertainment how else can you describe it( it is amusing to see what people think they can get away with anonymously) although Gene Howe said it much better

Hooky


----------

